# Anubias Problem Thread Links



## kiddjam (Dec 3, 2011)

Problems regarding anubias disease, leaf melting, root rotting, soften rhizome, and dying expensive anubias.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-sp-disease-problems-root-rot.html#post620729


----------

